# Replacement for Flossies



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

My two love the Merrick Flossies but when I recently tried to find them I can't. 

So what are you using instead?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Amazon has them.

http://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_0_11?url=search-alias%3Dpets&field-keywords=merrick+flossies&sprefix=Merrick+flo%2Caps%2C362


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Sylvia I check amazon but did not find the Merrick flossies









I did find these and am tempted to try:
Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Sticks

From the website:
"Residual moisture in a bully sticks is the source of odor in bully sticks. Our suppliers of free-range, grass-fed bully sticks simply dry bully sticks for a longer period of time resulting in a product with almost zero moisture—or odor! We simply do not use harsh, toxic chemicals in this process unlike our competitors who use formaldehyde or bleach.

Trust Best Bully Sticks as your source for all-natural odor-free bully sticks that both you and your dog will love!"









Thanks Sylvia


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That is weird. The link doesn't even go to the page today. Maybe Merrick has pulled them off the market. 
I just bought these at Chewy. I gotten them yet, so I can't say. LOL remember when MiMi stole a flossie from your purse?

Redbarn Mini Bully Springs Dog Treats, 4-in chew (1 count)


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I do remember Sylvia that was funny.
Let us know if the ones you get are smelly that is what I liked about the Merrick ones that they did not smell.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

cyndrae said:


> I do remember Sylvia that was funny.
> Let us know if the ones you get are smelly that is what I liked about the Merrick ones that they did not smell.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> OKAY.


----------

